
Audi’s Traffic Light Sensor Lets You Catch All the Greens - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/19/18229947/audi-traffic-light-sensor-green-wave-v2i
======
isoskeles
This will instigate road rage when the car tells you to go 15 in a 30 because
that’s the only way to “ride the green wave.”

~~~
magduf
What I'm wondering is if it'll tell you to speed because that's the only way
to break the cycle of getting stuck at every red light.

~~~
51lver
Going slower would accomplish the same goal, save fuel, increase safety, and
probably lots of other things that will look nice in the marketing brochure
for this feature.

~~~
magduf
Not necessarily. Going 5mph on a busy street is surely much more dangerous
than going 5mph over the speed limit (remember, most other drivers are also
probably going at _least_ 5mph over).

~~~
piahoo
going slow definitely should not be dangerous. speeding is dangerous. there is
slight difference between city and highway infractructure. almost everyone
forget that "speed limit" is not "recommended speed".

lets not stigmatize innocent people, and pursue those, who actually are
breaking the law

~~~
magduf
No, because you can't reasonably ticket people for going only 5mph over.
There's a reason almost no cops bother doing so, and set their threshold at 9
or 10 over: car speedometers aren't that accurate, cars can easily vary their
speed a few mph as they drive, radar is only so accurate, etc.

And yes, "speed limit" really is "recommended speed", because that's how
people drive in the US today. You wishing it were different will not make it
so.

------
soared
I've always been curious why the green wave speed is posted anywhere,
especially in suburban areas. A couple roads with bike lanes in denver have a
posted green wave speed for bikes (often ~13mph). It wouldn't be a huge
benefit, but could be more pleasant for drivers to also have that information.

